# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  التفتيش القانوني كيف يتم؟

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
التفتيش القانوني كيف يتم؟

ولقد نص قانون الاجراءات الجنائية السوداني لعام 1991م في الباب الرابع الفصل الثاني عن التفتيش واجراءاته بدا من المادة(86) وحتي المادة(95) ونستعرض ذلك ادناه 
تعريف التفتيش من حيث القانون
التفتيش هو اجراء قانوني يكون الغرض منه هو كشف الادلة لجريمة وقعت او يترجح وقوعها وذلك اذا توافرت الدلائل الكافية لذلك .
أنواع التفتيش :
ينقسم التفتيش الى عدة أنواع وذلك حسب المراد تفتيشه وذلك كالآتي :  
1/ تفتيش الأماكن : وذلك يكون بالبحث عن الأدلة الماديه للجريمة أو جريمة ما أو للبحث عن شخص ارتكب جريمة .
2/ تفتيش الأشخاص : وذلك يكون بالبحث عن الشخص الذي ارتكب الجريمة أو توافرت الدلائل الكافية على انه ارتكبها . وقد تكون بالبحث عن الشخص ذاته أو تفتيش جسمه وبقية أعضاءه ،ملابسه وخلافه .
وينقسم التفتيش حسب الغرض منه الى : 
1/ تفتيش وقائى والغرض منه هو تجريد المراد تفتيشه مما يحمله من سلاح أو اى شئ يشكل خطر على من يقوم بتفتيشه فالتفتيش الوقائي يكون عند إحضار المتهم اللذي صدر أمر بإحضاره وقد يكون التفتيش الوقائي عند الاشتباه فى اى شخص .
2/ التفتيش الإداري .هو التفتيش الذي يرمى الى تحقيق أغراض أداريه محضه . مثل تفتيش المسجونين بواسطة عسكري السجون وتفتيش موظف الجمارك للمسافرين . 
حرمة المساكن فى الشريعة الاسلامية : 
تتمتع المساكن بحرمة فى الشريعه الاسلاميه فقد أحاطت االشريعة الاسلاميه المساكن بحرمة فهذه الحرمة تنشئ حق الدفاع االشرعي دفاعا عن المسكن وحرمته فقد قال تعالى فى سورة البقره ((فمن اعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا علية بمثل ما اعتدى عليكم واتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله مع المتقين )) . 
عن أبي هريرة رضى الله عنه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
فمن اطلع فى بيت إنسان من ثغب أو شق باب أو نحوه فرماه صاحب البيت بحصاه أو طعنه بعود فقلع عينه لم يضمنها " وعليه لا يجوز انتهاك حرمة مسكن الا بإذن صاحبه أو لضروره كالبحث عن أدلة لكشف الجريمة ولضروره أعمالا لقوله تعالي ((فمن اضطر غير باغ ولا عاد فلا أثم عليه)) .
والقاعدة الشرعيه تقول الضرورات تبيح المحظورات.
ها هو امير المؤمنين سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه يضع لنا نهجا واسسا لنسير عليها انه عندما كان مارا بالمدينة فسمع صوتا فى منزل فارتاب وتسلق المنزل فرأى رجل وامراه يشربان الخمر فقال الرجل لسيدنا عمر :- أن كنت قد أغضبت الله تعالى فى واحدة فقد أغضبته أنت فى ثلاثة . قال تعالى (( لا تجسسوا )) وقد تجسست - وقال تعالى (( وآتوا البيوت من أبوابها )) وأنت تسورت - وقال تعالى (ولا تدخلوا بيوتا غير بيوتكم حتى تستأنسوا وتسلموا على أهلها )) وأنت لم تسلم فعفى عنه الفاروق بعد أن اعلن توبته .
فهذه الواقعه تبين لنا عدالة الإسلام وحمايته للحرمات و اهتمامه بقدسية وسرية المساكن
فان الشريعه الاسلامية السمحاء تحفظ للفرد انسانيته وحرمته مسكنه ، قبل الإعلانات العالمية والقوانين الوضعيه والدساتير .
حرمة المساكن فى القانون :
تحظى المساكن بحرمة فى الدستور والقانون حيث وضعت قواعد لتفتيش المسكن .
فقد نص الدستورالانتقالى لعام 2005م فى المادة "(37) منه(لايجوز انتهاك خصوصية اي شخص، ولايجوز التدخل في الحياة الخاصة أو الاسرية لأي شحص قي مسكنه أو في مراسلاته ، الا وفقا للقانون)
فقد ورد نص بأكمله عن انتهاك الخصوصيه اذ جاء بالمادة 166 من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991 الآتي ( من ينتهك خصوصية شخص بأن يطلع عليه فى بيته دون إذنه أو يقوم دون وجه مشروع بالتصنت عليه أو بالاطلاع على رسائله أو أسراره يعاقب بالسجن مده لا تتجاوز سته اشهر بالغرامه أو بالعقوبتين معا))
ويتضح لنا أن المساكن والرسائل لها سريه وحرمه لا يجوز الاطلاع عليها أو تفتيشها الا وفقا للاجراءات القانونيه . 
خصائص التفتيش : 
فالتفتيش يتمتع بخصائص وهي:
1/الجبر والاكراه . 2/ المساس بحق السر 3/ البحث عن الأدلة الماديه للجريمة
1/ الجبر والاكراه :
التفتيش كإجراء قانوني ينطوي على مساس بحرية الفرد الذي صدر أمر التفتيش بشأنه حيث أن هذا الإجراء يمس حرمته وإنسانيته إذا وقع على جسمه ويمس حرمة مسكنه أو مكان عمله إذا كان تفتيش مكان . أو حرمة رسائله ومستنداته وينطوي هذا الإجراء على قدر من الإكراه لانه لا يكون بإرادة من وجه إليه بل يصدر من السلطه التى خول لها القانون حق إصدارها .
فإذا رفض الشخص الذي وجه إليه أمر التفتيش السماح للمأذون له بالتفتيش بالقيام بالتفتيش فيجوز له أن يستعمل كل الإجراءات اللازمه لتحقيق هدفه . 
2/ المساس بحق السر:  
ينطوى التفتيش كإجراء على مساس بأسرار الفرد وحرمة مسكنه ورسائله ومستنداته .
و الإسلام نهى عن دخول المنازل دون إذن أصحابها . 
لذا فان التفتيش يعد مساسا بحق السر اى السر الذي يكمنه الشخص ويداريه عن الأنظار سواء فى منزله أو مكتبه أو فى رساله أو مستند .... الخ  
3/ البحث عن الأدلة الماديه للجريمه:  
من خصائص التفتيش البحث عن الأدلة الماديه للجريمة سواء وقعت أو يحتمل وقوعها .
لان الغرض من التفتيش هو كشف أدلة الجريمة وحماية المجتمع منها فإذا كان الغرض من التفتيش غير ذلك فان السلطه تعتبر متعسفه فى استعمال هذا الحق .
وقد تكون نتيجة التفتيش سلبيه أو ايجابيه . سلبيه وهى عدم العثور على الادله الماديه للجريمه وايجابيه تعنى العثور على الادله الماديه للجريمه . مجرد الاشتباه فى فى أن الشخص ارتكب جريمة يجيز القبض عليه دون أمر قبض وتفتيشه دون أذن تفتيش عندنا فى السودان يتمتع رجل الشرطه بجميع الاختصاصات التي يتمتع ضابط الشرطه فكلمة شرطي يقصد به أي شرطي من افراد قوة الشرطه من الضباط والرتب الأخر . 
السلطة المختصه بإجراء التفتيش : 
التفتيش إجراء قانوني من شانه المساس بأسرار الشخص الذى تم تفتيشه ,لذلك حدد المشرع الجهه التي تصدر أمر التفتيش ومن يقوم بتنفيذ هذا الأمر .كما وضع المشرع قيود وشروط لإصدار أمر التفتيش . 
من له حق إصدار التفتيش :
يصدر أمر التفتيش من القاضى او من وكيل النيابه .
أما إذا اسفر التفتيش عن شخص معتقل بوجه غير مشروع فعلي من يجري التفتيش ان يحضره فورا امام وكيل النيابه ليتخذ ما يراه مناسبا 
تنفيذ أمر التفتيش :
أما فيما يختص بتنفيذ أمر التفتيش فيقوم بتنفيذه غالبا ومن الناحيه العمليه رجال الشرطة وقد نص قانون الشرطه على ان واجبات قوة الشرطه:-
منع الجريمة واكتشافها والقبض على المجرمين .:
وعليه فأن رجل الشرطة يقوم بالتفتيش وذلك وفقا لقانون الإجراءات الجنائيه وقانون الشرطة 
يجب على الشخص الذي يقيم فى المكان أو يتولى أمره ان يسمح ويسهل الدخول فيه ويقدم جميع التسهيلات المعقوله لإجراء التفتيش إذا طلب منه ذلك 
(( يجوز للشخص المأذون له بالتفتيش أن يدخل المكان عنوة إذا رفض طلبه بالسماح له بالدخول)) .
وهذا يعنى انه يجوز تنفيذ أمر التفتيش بالقوه مثله مثل أمر القبض .
لان القانون نص على تطبيق الأحكام الخاصة بأوامر القبض على أوامر التفتيش . وقد جاء فى سابقة ( حكومة السودان ضد أدم أحمد سالم الاتي:- 
فى الجرائم المطلقه يجوز للبوليس دخول منزل المتهم والتفتيش عنه دون أمر قبض أو أمر تفتيش .
الاموال التي يتم ضبطها يجوز حجزها دون إصدار أمر تفتيش بشأنها 
فإذا كانت الجريمة من الجرائم المطلقه يجوز القبض دون أمر قبض والتفتيش دون أمر تفتيش .
وجرائم المسئوليه المطلقه هى الجرائم (( التى لا تتطلب إسناد أي خطأ قانوني الى جانب المتهم والتى وضعت بأنها جرائم المسئوليه المطلقه أو الحظر المطلق حيث ينتفى لقيامها اشتراط القصد الجنائى او الإهمال كليا او بشكل جزئي )) 
ويسترشد القضاء عادة بعوامل معينه للتفسير فى إقرار هذا الضرب من الجرائم , مثل الخطر الاجتماعي الذي تنطوي عليه الجريمة وغلظ العقوبه التى يقررها القانون على الجريمة والقرينه القائمة على ضرورة توفر القصد الجنائى وما ينطوي عليه الفعل المدان 
.
واذا قام بتنفيذ التفتيش شخص غير مختص او لم يوجه اليه أمر التفتيش فان التفتيش يعد باطلآ وتبطل كل الاجراءات المبنية عليه .
الا اننا قي قانون الاثبات فى المادة (10) نجد (( لا ترد البينه لمجرد انه قد تم الحصول عليها بأجراء غير صحيح متى اطمأنت المحكمة على كونها مستقلة ومقبولة القواعد العامة التي تسترشد بها محاكمنا مؤداها أن عدم اتباع إجراءات معينة لا يؤدي بالضرورة إلى البطلان، إلا إذا ثبت أن تلك المخالفة قد أدت إلى إجهاض العدالة.
ويتضح لنا تضارب السوابق القضائية السودانية في الأخذ بهذه النظرية وموقف قانون الإثبات لعام1993م في المادة (10) متى ما رأت المحكمة واطمأنت على سلامة البينة من الناحية الموضوعية..
وكما أن الماده (9) من ذات القانون تصت على " يجوز للمحكمه رفض البينه المقبوله متى رأت أن قبول تلك البينه ينتهك مبادى الشريعه الاسلاميه أو العداله أو النظام العام " .
فهذا النص يمكن أن يشكل حمايه فى مواجهة المادة (10)  
الشروط التي يجب توافرها في أمر التفتيش : 
الشروط التي يجب أن تتوافر في أمر التفتيش ومسئولية الشرطة عند الخطأ في إجراء أمر التفتيش.
حتى يكون أمر التفتيش صحيحاً ومنتجاً لآثاره يجب أن تتوافر فيه شروط وهذه الشروط قد تكون شروط موضوعية أو قد تكون شروط شكلية.
على السلطة التي أصدرت أمر التفتيش أن تتحرى الدقة في توافر بعض الشروط. 
أولاً: الشروط الموضوعية:
(1) نوع الجريمة (2) محل التفتيش 
(3) مدة الإذن بالتفتيش (4) سبب التفتيش 
(1) نوع الجريمة : 
لكي تتمكن السلطة المختصة من القيام بالتفتيش ينبغى أن يحدد في أمر التفتيش المال أو الشيء المراد ضبطه 
لأن هذا التحديد يضمن للأفراد حماية أسرارهم من جراء أسرارهم من جراء تغول رجال الضبطية القضائية ورجال الشرطة المأذون لهم بالتفتيش. فالسلطة أو الجهة التي تصدر أمر التفتيش تحاول أن توازن بين مصلحتين ، المصلحة العامة للمجتمع والتي تتمثل في حمايته من الجرائم ومصلحة الفرد وهي عدم المساس بأسراره.
فالجهة المنوط إلبها تنفيذ أمر التفتيش عليها تغليب إحدى المصلحتين على الأخرى. عليه فإن تحديد نوع الجريمة والشيء المراد تفتيشه أمر مهم.
فقد أرست سابقة حكومة السودان ضد محمد أوهاج حسين هذا المبدأ وجاء فيها الآتي: 
" إن وجود عبارة (أي شيء مخالف للقانون) في أمر التفتيش مظلة كبرى ينطوي تحتها أي شيء لذلك فإن أمر التفتيش لابد أن يوضح فيه نوع المال المراد التفتيش عنه وسبب التفتيش على وجه الدقة والتحديد.
وعليه فيشترط أن يحدد نوع الجريمه والمال المراد تفتيشه على وجه الدقة حتى لا تتعسف السلطه المخولة بإجراء التفتيش فى استعمال هذا الحق والاضرار بمن وجه إليه الامر .
2/ محل التفتيش :
يجب أن يحدد أمر التفتيش الشخص أو المكان المراد تفتيشه. فإذا كان التفتيش تفتيش أشخاص ينبغي بيان الشخص المراد تفتيشه، وإذا كان تفتيش أماكن وجب تبين المكان.
وينبغي أن يكون هذا التحديد واضحاً بشكل ناف للجهالة وقت صدور الإذن. 
والخطأ في الإسم ليس من شأنه أن يبطل الإجراء متى كان الشخص الذي صدر الأمر في حقه هو بعينه المقصود. 
وإذا حدد اسم الشخص المراد تفتيشه وقامت الشرطة بحسن نية بتفتيش غير هذا الشخص فلا مسئولية على الشرطة.
وقد أرست سابقة حكومة السودان ضد الصادق ضو البيت، المبدأ الآتي:
"لاتعتبر الدولة مسئولة عن خطأ رجال الشرطة عند إجراء تنفيذ أمر صادر من المحكمة إذا وقع ذلك الخطأ بحسن نية".
3/مدة الإذن بالتفتيش
إذن التفتيش له عمر محدد ومعين حسبما هو وارد به. وحتى لا يصبح أمر التفتيش سيفاً تسلطه السلطة على أعنق المواطنين تقتضي الحكمة أن تحدد له مدة معينة ينتهي مفعولها بانتهاء هذه المدة.
قد يختلف أمر التفتيش من جريمة لأخرى حيث أن بعض الجرائم تتطلب وقتاً لإكتشافها وضبطها. لذا نري أن يترك للمحكمة أو القاضي أو وكيل النيابة سلطة تقديرية لتحديد زمن التفتيش ومدة هذا الإذن حتى تتمكن السلطه من القيام بواجبها على أحسن وجه .
4/ سبب التفتيش فالسلطه المختصة باصدار أمر التفتيش عليها ان تبين السبب الذى من اجله يجرى التفتيش
حتى يعلم الشخص المراد تفتيشه سواء فى شخصه او تفتيش منزله السبب من التفتيش . وقد أرست سابقه حكومة السودان ضد محمد اوهاج حسين وجوب توضيح سبب التفتيش على وجه الدقه و التحديد . 
الشروط الشكليه فى أمر التفتيش:
فامر التفتيش يجب أن يكون مكتوبا ومؤرخا وموقعا عليه ممن أصدره ويجب أن يكون صريحا في الدلالة على التفويض في مباشرة الجريمة 
والقانون السودانى يشترط الآتى :-
1/ أن يكون بحضور صاحب المحل بل قد يكون بحضور من ينوب عنه او من له سلطة على المحل .
2/ أن يكون موقعآ عليه من قاضى او وكيل النيابة يأذن فيه للقيام به .
3/ أن يكون بحضور شاهدين بقدر الامكان . هل يشترط أن يكون امر التفتيش مكتوباً فى حالة إجرائه بحضور القاضي او وكيل النيابه طبقآ للمادة "88" من قانون الاجراءات الجنائية والتى نصها (( يجوز لوكيل النيابة او القاضي أن يأمرفي حضوره بإجراء التفتيش لاى مكان او شخص يكون هومختصآ باصدار أمر تفتيش )).
اذا كان التفتيش بحضور القاضي او وكيل النيابه فيجوز أن يكون أمر التفتيش شفاهة لرجال الشرطة على أن يتم بحضوره. متى كان التفتيش تحت رقابته الشخصيه.
مسؤولية رجل الشرطة عند إجراء التفتيش:
يثور التساؤل حول مدى مسئولية رجل الشرطة عند القيام بالتفتيش وخطأه في التفتيش خطأ من شأنه أن يضر بمصلحة من قام بتفتيشه، فهل يعتبر هذا الخطأ مسئولية تقصيرية 
فقد أرست محاكمنا سابقه قضائيه تؤكد عدم مسئولية الدولة عند الخطا فى التفتيش وبحسن نية . وقد جاء فى هذه السابقه ( حكومة السودان ووزارة الداخلية ضد الصادق ضو البيت مجلة 1972 ص 52 )) أرست هذه السابقة هذا المبدأ :- 
لا تعتبر الدوله مسئولة عن خطأ الشرطة عند تنفيذ امر صادر من المحكمة اذا وقع ذلك الخطأ بحسن )) .
فقد نصت الماده (144) من قانون المعاملات المدنيه 1984 علي الاتي :-
لا يكون الموظف العام مسئولا عن فعله الذي اضر بالغير اذا قام به تنفيذا لأمر صدر إليه من رئيسه متي كانت اطاعه هذه الاوامر واجبة عليه أو كان يعتقد انها واجبة واثبت انه كان يعتقد مشروعيه الفعل الذي وقع منه وكان اعتقاده مبنيا علي اسباب معقوله وانه راعي في عمله جانب الحيطه والحذر اللازمين.
عليه فان الشرطي لا يسأل متي ما كان حسن النيه وتوخي الحذر والحيطه عند قيامه بعمله. 
تفتيش الأماكن:-
المكان الذى يجرى تفتيشه قد يكون منزل أو مكتب أو خلافة .. فهما كان فانه يتمتع بحرمة لا يجوز انتهاكها إلا باذن .. 
فاذا صدر أمر التفتيش وتوافرت فيه كل الشروط سواء كانت شكليه أو موضوعيه لكى ينتج أثره قانونآ يجب أن ينفذ بالطريقه التى حددتها السلطة التى أصدرت هذا الأمر .
وقد عرف المسكن بانه مكان خاص معد للاقامة فيه وما يتبعه من ملحقات , وهى الأماكن المخصصه لمنافعه والتى تتصل به مباشرة أو يضمها معه سور واحد كسطح المنزل أو حديقته أو الجراج وغرف الغسيل وعشش الطيور . 
واهم ما يميز المسكن عن غيره من الأماكن هو عنصر الاقامة اى انه يقيم فيه الشخص .
وتعنى القامة فى المكان أن حائزه يباشر فيه مظاهر حياته الخاصة فيأكل ويستريح وينام , مطمئنآ الى انه فى مأمن من ازعاج الآخرين له . ولا يشترط فى المسكن شكل معين فكما قد يكون بناء من الطوب قد يكون كشكآ من الخشب أو عائمة او خيمة .
فلا يشترط فى المسكن شكل معين . كما لا يشترط أن يكون مخصصآ لاقامة حائزه فيه بصفة دائمة .
فالغرفة التى يستأجرها شخص فى فندق تعد مسكنا له طيلة اقامته فيها . كما تعد مسكنا القة بالمصيف والتى لا يقيم صاحبها فيها إلا خلال فترة محدودة فى فصل الصيف . 
والغرض الذى خصص له المسكن يجعل منه مستودعا لاسرار الحياه الخاصة لحائزه , ويستوجب بالتالى أن تكون له حرمة تحول دون دخول الغير إليه واطلاعهم على ما يجرى فيه بدون رضاء هذا الحائز .  
شروط تفتيش الأماكن : 
1/ أن يكون بحضور شاهدين
يشترط أن يكون التفتيش بحضور شاهدين موثوق بهما كقاعدة عامة ما لم يأمر وكيل النيابة او القاضي بخلاف ذلك بسبب طبيعة الحادث المستعجلة وعلى الشخص القائم بالتفتيش أن يعد قائمة بالأشياء المضبوطة وبالأماكن التى عثر فيها عليها وأن يوقع أو يختم عليها الشهود  
2/ أن يكون بأمر صادر من قاضى أو وكيل نيابة:
يشترط أن يكون امر التفتيش صادر من الجهة المختصة باصداره سواء كانت محكمة او قاضى او وكيل نيابه .
ففى سابقة حكومة السودان ضد محمد دياب على وأخر مجلة 1980 ص 174 ورد المبدأ التالي :- 
(( اذا لم تتم عملية التفتيش دون أمر قضائي فان كل الاجراءات اللاحقة تصبح باطلة ولا أثر لها ) 
ايضا في سابقة ( حكومة السودان ضد ابراهيم يس وآخر مجلة 1980 ص 146 ) ورد هذا المبدأ . 
( اجراء التفتيش بدون امر صادر من قاضي او محكمة يعتبر باطلا ولو ادي التفتيش الي اكتشاف الجريمة ) 
تفتيش الاشخاص :
اذا كان الشخص المتهم او المقبوض عليه امرأة فلا يجوز آن يجري التفتيش إلا بواسطة امرأة. وهذه القاعدة من النظام العام . يترتب على مخالفتها بطلان التفتيش. ويقصد بشخص المتهم كل ما يحمله ولذلك يدخل في محيط التفتيش الحقائب التى يحملها والأوراق سواء كانت مختومة أو مغلقة . ومع ذلك فإذا كانت الأوراق مغلقة او مختومة باية طريقة أخرى فلا يجوز لمأمور الضبط القضائي آن يفضها . اللهم إذا كان التغليف يحتوي على أوراق وانما يحوي جسما صلبا مثلا فانه يجوز فض الغلاف لفحص محتوياته .
في أثناء التفتيش يجب على القائم به آن يراعى حياء وكرامة وآدمية الشخص الذي يقوم بتفتيشه وذهب بعض الفقهاء الي آن التفتيش الذي يقع على المتهم في أماكن تجرح آدميته وإنسانيته كما هو الشان في إجراء غسيل المعده وما شابه المعده من أماكن داخليه أخرى يعتبر تفتيشا باطلا . 
التفتيش يجب آن لا يخدش كرامة الانسان وذلك اعمالا لقوله تعالى في سورة الإسراء )) ولقد كرمنا بنى ادم وحملناهم في البر والبحر ورزقناهم من الطيبات وفضلناهم على كثير ممن خلقنا تفضيلا )) . الآية (70) 
فان حضور الشهود يكون عند تفتيش الاماكن. 
حكم تفتيش السيارات الخاصة : 
يشترط لتفتيش السيارات الخاصة آن تكون في حيازة صاحبها هنا تكون تتبع الشخص , اذا كان ظاهر الحال آن صاحبها تخلى عنها وكانت خاليه يجوز تفتيشها وتأخذ حكم تفتيش الاماكن .
في حالة التلبس يجوز تفتيش الشخص وسيارته التي يقودها .
اما فيما يتعلق بسيارة الاجره ( التاكسى ) فقد اختلف الفقهاء في أمرها .
ذهب رأي إلى آن سيارة الأجرة تعتبر في حيازة سائقها وراكبها معا ويجوز تفتيشها إذا توافرت حالة التلبس لأي منهما . اى في الاحوال التى تجيز القبض وتفتيش المتهم فقط . 
ذهب راى آخر إلى آن سيارة الأجرة لا تاخذ حكم المنزل كما هو الحال في السيارة الخاصة نظرا للاختلاف البين في جوهر الاستعمال بين الاثنين . ويرى صاحب هذا الراى آن السيارة الخاصة تاخذ حكم الشخص فيجوز تفتيشها حيث يجوز تفتيش الاشخاص . ونظرا لانها في حيازة سائقها ومستأجرها فيكفى آن تتوافر حالة من الحالات التى تجيز القبض بالنسبة لهما حتى يمكن تفتيش السيارة .
غير آن إباحة تفتيش سيارة الاجرة ليس مفاده اباحة تفتيش الأمتعة الخاصة بالركاب الذين لم تتوافر في حقهم شروط القبض. 
*

----------


## midris3

*السلام عليكم تسلم يا الغالي على المعلومات دي 
ربنا يرفع مقامك وينور دربك
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

السلام عليكم تسلم يا الغالي على المعلومات دي 
ربنا يرفع مقامك وينور دربك



شكرا لك الاخ الكريم midris3  اسعدني مرورك  واحسب انه واجب علينا بتنوير الصفوة ببعض من الثقافة القانونية وبالاخص التي تقابله في حياته اليوميه  وفقنا الله لما فيه الخير
*

----------

